
If you hate women, I hate you - djyaz1200
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/you-hate-women-i-david-yasnoff?published=t
======
peapicker
Ah, promotion of virtue signalling. I don't disagree with the sentiment but
the requirement to post gets to me. Sigh.

